# [Gentoo]refonte du site principal VOTEZ

## sireyessire

Comme vous le savez surement, la Gentoo Fondation (oui c'est une fondation maintenant), a décidé de refondre son site.

5 projets finalistes ont été choisis pour la dernière ligne droite, et on demande votre avis chers utilisateurs pour élire votre préféré. Choix cornélien s'il en ait car ces 5 projets sont techniquement très aboutis.

Le vote est possible jusqu'au vendredi 8 octobre 2004 donc si vous avez 2 minutes, votez, sinon vous ne pourrez pas vous plaindre en disant, oauh il est tout moche ce nouveau site.

La page des 5 finalistes

----------

## CryoGen

Voila j'ai voté  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

A voté  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

Fait.

Pfff, ceux que j'aime le moins sont en tête  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## yoyo

A voté : super travail des participants ...   :Cool: 

----------

## marvin rouge

A voté. 

c'est joli, mais parfois on dirait le design microsoft, ou ibm, ou ...

bref, grosse grosse boite.

mais c'est joli.

----------

## guilc

Voté !

Merci d'avoir mis ce thread ici (je dois dire que je ne regarde jamais le forum anglais autnat que la page française)  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaug

j'ai voté.

beau travail.   :Wink: 

----------

## lemouf

Moi je dit y'a du level, le site actuel est tout palo à coté  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

a voté  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

J'aime pas tellement celui qui est en tete... jprefere gencorp... fin bon pas grave, ils sont tous mieux que l'actuel !

----------

## scout

Ça se décide à un seul tour parmi les finalistes ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> Ça se décide à un seul tour parmi les finalistes ?

 

je sais pas il faut le demander.   :Razz: 

----------

## _Seth_

Dur, dur, ils sont bon les finalistes  :Wink:  enfin : a voté.

Le violet reste la couleur associée à  Gentoo dans 4 sur les 5   :Cool:   C'est classe !

----------

## sireyessire

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Dur, dur, ils sont bon les finalistes  enfin : a voté.
> 
> Le violet reste la couleur associée à  Gentoo dans 4 sur les 5    C'est classe !

 

Petite remarque, si vous lisez les posts en dessous du poll, vous verrez que tous ont une version mauve.

Car c'était un des reproches du dernier iris (celui que je préfére  :Wink:  )

----------

## nuts

a voté

----------

## bassman_fr

voté, mais dur dur ils sont tous apparament superbes

----------

## zdra

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Petite remarque, si vous lisez les posts en dessous du poll, vous verrez que tous ont une version mauve.
> 
> Car c'était un des reproches du dernier iris (celui que je préfére  )

 

Si j'avais su j'aurais voté iris aussi alors !

----------

## blackshack

a voté.

Mais je voulais savoir pourquoi avez vous choisi celui pour lequel vous avez voté? Une autre forme de sondage.

Je commence.

  D'abord un état des lieux:

        -Iris on Mirror => le bon, c aéré plus doux à l'oeil (couleur calme), peu agressif visuellement. Le moins=>bin ouais quoi c trés bien d'avoir mit une autre couleur mais elle est trop présente, le violet (un peu emblêmatique comme il l'est remaqué à +ieurs endroits et indiquez dans la FAQ) a quasiment disparu.

         - Derek Gerstmann : Mauvaise harmonie de la structure :l'image du logo es ténorme par rapport à tot le reste de la page -que ce soit le peu qu'il y a au-dessus, que ce qu'il y a au dessous, cela perturbe l'attention lorsque l'on lit le reste, cela détourne de l'essentielle. Dommage car le reste fait aéré.

         - Charles-Andre Landemaine - gencorp : Bin, le bien, c le seul qui fait apparaître Gentoo Foundation et pas simplement gentoo Linux, je pense que c'est une notion qui est très importante et qui doit apparaitre clairement et pas simplement en bas de page. Sinon, c très subjectif, mais j'aime pas réelment le reste de la page, j'accroche pas.

         - Charles-Andre Landemaine - gentech : la structure est bien, la présence de la couleur verte, pour barre de menus, importante mais sans éjecter le violet (voir remarque Iris on Mirror). Point négatif, la couleur choisi pour les encarts, le beige clair, casse l'harmonie du reste, mal choisi.

        - Aaron Shi: Bin il esy sympa je trouve aéré, couleur verte présente (j'aime bien le vert et je trouve que cela va bien avec le violet) mais pas assez même (soulignement entrée de menu, et titres) cela aurait mieux comme gentech, en couleur de fond de l'entrée.

        Remarque général: seul un a pensé à indiquer fondation dans le logo, et pas en petit (en bas en général), et ca faute grave, si celui choisi n'est pas gencorp, il faut que foundation soit rajouté au logo impérativement. Je crois que l'association violet/vert est ce qui il y a de meilleur, et il faut que le violet soit majoritaire .Vaut mieux pas qu'il y a trop d'encart, de logo, de barre de spération, cela destructure trop le contenu (certaines pages bien sûr peuvent avoir cette forme si le contenu l'appel).

   Euh grosso modo voilà.

Moi en fait j'ai choisi Aaron Shi, avec la remarque Foundation pour le logo (j'aime bien le signe infini, même si cela veut rien dire , cela veut aussi tout dire (gentoo: infinité de possibilité ~)), et la couleur verte (le coté un peu sombre est mieux que trop clair comme dans les autres, va mieux avec la teinte de violet choisi) devrait être plus présente dans la barre de menu (comme dans gentech).

  Aaron Shi +1 par moi.

Blackshack

----------

## FouiniX

Ils sont tous très beaux même si ca fait un peu trop "pro" et commercial  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ouep je suis du même avis ça fait vraiment "grosse boite" alors que c'est le site d'une distribution Linux. Bon ok c'est Gentoo  :Smile:  Mais je pense que c'est le site le plus évolué de toutes les ditribs... C'est pas un mal n'empeche. En parlant de ça, le site de mandrake et debian aurait bien besoin d'une refonte, quant à celui de slack il changera jamais lol (pas de troll pardon).

Sinon pour les nouvelles apparences, j'ai du mal à faire mon choix elles sont toutes superbes peut etre à part celui avec le logo énorme.

----------

## LostControl

A voté  :Wink: 

Franchement, je trouve aussi que ça fait un peu "commercial" mais faut dire que ça arrache bien niveau design  :Very Happy:  Donc autant pas s'en priver !!!

----------

## MacFennec

A voté   :Cool: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

A voté ! il sont beau a 4 sur 5   :Very Happy:  ! et cela ne serai uniquement que le site ou le site avec le skin du forum ? oué c'est vrai qui il y a un skin qui fait trés Micro$oft(R)(tmtmtm)mais bon ca va dans l'emsemble les gars qui ont bossé dessus   :Shocked:  je trouve que c'est du trés bon boulo  :Cool: 

ps: vous pencez que cela sera du css ou du xml encore ?

----------

## Viiince

J'ai voté aussi, mais comme bcp je trouve ça trop commercial...

 *Quote:*   

> ps: vous pencez que cela sera du css ou du xml encore ?

  les deux  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Viiince wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ps: vous pencez que cela sera du css ou du xml encore ?  les deux 

 

lol , c'est ce que je penssait au debut un peu mais j'osait pas le dire   :Embarassed: 

merci   :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *Viiince wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   ps: vous pencez que cela sera du css ou du xml encore ?  les deux  
> 
> lol , c'est ce que je penssait au debut un peu mais j'osait pas le dire  
> ...

 

C'est quoi le problème au fait avec CSS et XML ??? Si toutes les pages du Web étaient valides XML, y'aurait sans doute moins de problèmes d'affichage entre navigateurs !!!

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*    *Viiince wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   ps: vous pencez que cela sera du css ou du xml encore ?  les deux  
> 
> lol , c'est ce que je penssait au debut un peu mais j'osait pas le dire  
> ...

 

mais t'inquiete il n'y a pas de problêmes , c'est vrai çà le xml est trés bien mais bon d'une certaine façon si une page web est en html ou en php elle est d'une certaine façon en xml ! mais bon c'est sure je suis d'accord que si toutes les pages serait en xml (et pas html ou php) bin il y aurai beaucoup moins de problêmes d'affichage !

----------

## CryoGen

php est un langage server-side , s'il est bien ecrit il ne put pas provoquer d'erreur d'affichage  :Very Happy:  par contre html + javascript   :Laughing: 

----------

## lospericos_99

voté pour iris mais maque de violet...

----------

## herlock

J'ai aussi voté pour Iris;  c'est le plus clair de tous, parcontre, comme il y a aussi une version violet, elle aurait du être sur les screenshots...

----------

## kikou

Je viens de voter !

Mais bon, a priori, Je ne suis pas du même avis que la majorité ...

Bonne chance a tous les participants !

----------

## Ti momo

Voila j'ai voté de toute facon ils sont tous pas mal   :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

+1 pour Iris on Mirror

C'est bête à dire mais le 1er ne me plait pas tellement. J'espère qu'il y aura un nouveau vote entre les 2 premiers !

----------

## jpwalker

a voté   :Wink: 

Toutes les maquettes sont très intéressentes et chacunes leurs bons points. Il est vrai que le nouveaux design fera un peu plus "pro", mais ça peu être un très bon point pour Gentoo de devenir plus "pro", non ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui je pense aussi que c'est une bonne chose. Ca change de l'image de bidouilleurs qui font leur petite distrib dans leur coin.

A une distrib vraiment performante il faut donner une vitrine à son image !

----------

## robinhood

Iris on Mirror.

dommage qu'il soit en seconde place pour le moment...

----------

## sergio

J'ai accompli mon devoir même si c'est dur de se décider pour l'un ou l'autre...

Tous ont de bonnes idées....

A+

----------

## Longfield

voilà, c'est fait ....

faut dire que c'est vraiment pas facile, ils en jettent tous pas mal ... mais bon j'aime moins quand même celui qui est en tête actuellement !!!

----------

## Talosectos

gencorp   :Cool: 

mais il est bien loin en ce moment   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## maXrez

A voté Iris, qui reste sobre et beau a regarder...

Le premier (Aaron shi) fait vachement site commercial... très macromédia aussi  :Mr. Green:  , en plus on dirais que la bannière est en flash, j'espère que je me trompe  :Razz:  et il est largement en tête dans les votes    :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

UP !

Cloture des votes ce vendredi ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> UP !
> 
> Cloture des votes ce vendredi ...

 

merci yoyo pour le up

----------

